# Geek vape fused claptons 2 in 1



## Ruwaid (3/9/20)

Howzit guys 
Anyone know where I could pick up these coils from? Interested in the second coils in the pic so even if geek vape make spools of this wire I would be happy. Love these coils in dual form.


----------



## LeislB (3/9/20)

http://purgatory.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=65&product_id=419

Try here


----------



## Ruwaid (3/9/20)

@LeislB thank you. Those are the N90 coils though. Will keep checking


----------



## LeislB (3/9/20)

Ah damn, sorry.


----------

